# Family friendly day trips out of Dubai



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm hoping to call upon the experience of the forum to advise of ideas for family friendly day trips out of Dubai.
We are hoping to travel no more than a couple of hours from the city, to show my parents the wider beauty the UAE has to offer.
I have several guide books but their visit is short and we only have a limited number of days of work to show them the sights so we'd like to make good choices!
Could you recommend any particular places to visit? We're not looking for adrenaline or sporty activities but rather culture, scenery and nature. I look forward to any suggestions and thank you in advance!! Happy holidays!


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

We went to Al Ain for the day and hit the zoo and the camel market. The drive to the top of Jebel Hafeet is nice too. Also, a trip to Hatta to the heritage Village and then lunch at the Hatta Fort Hotel is a good day. A day in Abu Dhabi visiting the Grand Mosque Emirates Palace hotel, and/or heritage village, driving back through the future development in Saadiyat Island is nice too.


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for the speedy response and the great ideas!


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Hatta pools or Jebel Hafeet are both good.


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Hamish


----------

